# What speakers are you using with Gizmo?



## wesley63 (May 25, 2008)

I was just curious what speakers everyone was using with their Gizmo's. My wife and I just moved and everything is in boxes. But before that I had Gizmo hooked up to a set of Axiom M3s and a terrible Sony 8" sub. Even with the sub dragging things down, I was amazed at how good this little system sounded.

I have a pair of AV123 Ref 1's somewhere in a box. Has anyone tried the Gizmo with the Ref's?

Jim


----------



## bmf795 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am using NHT Superzero's in my office. Could use a sub but it's not boomy anymore like that Logitech 5.1 set I was using. My Superones are just too big for the desk.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

ELT525M (cherry)

I set up another 525 for a co-worker (rosewood) and have speakers coming in today for another rosewood setup.

Mike


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked up some used Ref 0.5's off ebay recently, and I got them hooked up to Gizmo last weekend.

I'm loving the setup... Alot of people think the Ref's are bright...but hooked up to the Gizmo they sound nice and detailed to me. 

And with the bass boost set to 10 or 12, they have respectable bass for their small size (boost at 14 actually seemed to muddy the bass up a bit). Granted, there isn't much punch, like with the X-LS...but they still sound really nice to me.


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

I using it with a pair of rosewood ELT525M's at my office at work. I have the speakers flipped upside down and sitting on top of plastic 52 oz Folgers coffee containers. This puts the woofers right at ear height and gets the speakers up off the desk. My subwoofer is a Hsu Research VTF-1. This is a very nice sounding system.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

mojave said:


> I using it with a pair of rosewood ELT525M's at my office at work. I have the speakers flipped upside down and sitting on top of plastic 52 oz Folgers coffee containers. This puts the woofers right at ear height and gets the speakers up off the desk. My subwoofer is a Hsu Research VTF-1. This is a very nice sounding system.


I have one of my ELT525M's flipped to put the tweeter closer to ear height.
Can I ask why you want the woofers closer to ear height (vs. tweeters)?

Mike


----------



## soloz2 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gizmo will be fine with Ref 1's. Got a one driving a pair rightnow.


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

Mike_TX said:


> I have one of my ELT525M's flipped to put the tweeter closer to ear height.
> Can I ask why you want the woofers closer to ear height (vs. tweeters)?
> 
> Mike


Sean Parque wrote this at av123 regarding the ELT525M:



sean parque said:


> The speaker has the best vertical off axis and most balanced in-room response with the woofer over tweeter, especially if the speaker height is lower than ideal. Try flipping the speaker over so the woofer is on top and see if you again hear better detail in the upper vocal range.


The following is found in the July edition of Affordable Audio regarding the ELT525M:



Affordable Audio said:


> Lastly, if you are sitting 5-6ft or further away from the 525M’s, I would highly recommend flipping them upside down, with the woofer assuming top position. You should notice an increase in clarity, sound-staging, and coherency. If you are sitting 4ft or closer, then simply leave them upright and enjoy. I found that turning them upside down in ultra nearfield situations can result in unpleasant “beaming”.


I have been listening nearfield (3ft) with the speakers at ear level. To me they sound better with the woofers on top. I received some Auralex monitor isolation pads today and now have the speakers lower. I will flip them back over to see which I like better.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

mojave said:


> Sean Parque wrote this at av123 regarding the ELT525M:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mojave -

Good stuff!

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Bugbitten (Feb 12, 2008)

I gave up trying to sell my Axiom EP500 sub and have it paired with Axiom M3s in the office with the Gizmo.

Love it!


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Still pretty **** happy with my EP500, Doug.


----------



## Bugbitten (Feb 12, 2008)

It seems a bit much for the office though!


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

I can believe that. :yes:


----------



## tstarn08 (Feb 24, 2008)

I was given a free pair of KLH Model 24 speakers circa 1964, and they sound fantastic (using Zune80 from docking station as main source, also Sony CD player). I tried my PSB CLRs, but they require a sub (very small, but very nice little speakers). I am really blown away at how good the KLHs, paper cones and all, sound in my office. Sold off my two T-Amps.


----------

